# Pet Relocation Companies recommendations, please!



## brubear (Aug 1, 2017)

After our 2 year 'adventure' in NZ, we are returning home to the UK...with a plus one. :rain:
I'm looking for advice and recommendations on companies to transport our dog from Auckland to Edinburgh. lane:
Has anyone used a company they were delighted with? Or any companies you would suggest staying away from?? 
Cost is a factor, but trust is the most important consideration! :fingerscrossed:
Thanks!
:tea:


----------



## BrandonMarshall (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi there 
I've used this company for pet relocation titanmanandvan.com/tw8-brentford but I'm not sure if they do international moving. Check them out.


----------



## flyingkiwi17 (Aug 3, 2017)

We're shortly moving our fur-baby to the UK too. The move isn't done, or even booked in yet - it turns out you can only book pets 4 weeks in advance! 

I've contacted several pet travel agents, many of whom won't work with me due to the breed of our dog - he's a pug which adds extra complications! But one company who has been fantastic so far, who we will be booking with is Jet Pets in Auckland. 

Keen to hear how you get on if you are travelling before us - we are off in October!


----------

